# 1 gallon dragon blood



## gotbags-10 (Jan 28, 2014)

I've been looking but cant seem to find anything on a 1 gallon batch of DB. I was wanting to do something quick for spring break coming up and sounds like this would be a winner. I realize 1 gal batch is kind of worthless but my 5 and 6 gal carboys are spoken for right now. I was planning on 3 lbs of mixed berry for the 1gal. Think that would be enough or should I add another 1 or 2 lbs? I know I could divide the recipe by 6 but trying to divide teaspoons into 6 is about impossible. Also ive seen where the recipe calls for 3 or 4 tsp. of yeast nutrient and also 1 or 2 tsp. of yeast energizer. Thanks for any help. Nick


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 28, 2014)

Well, gotbags, here's what I'd do.

3 lbs of fruit, since that's what you have. Should work fine.
8 oz lemon juice
sugar to about SG = 1.080
a pinch of tannin
1/2 tsp yeast nutrient
a pinch of yeast energizer
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme
water to one gallon
stir well
add the bag of fruit

Follow the recipe from there.

However, if I know Spring Breaks (from years back!), you are going to need/want/wish you had a lot more DB. Go get another carboy, _fast_! That one gallon (five bottles) will be gone like a fart in the wind!


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jan 28, 2014)

If you dont drink it all in a few days, i will be suprised....
I would get 6 gallon carboy, full as soon as possible. Spring is right around the corner


----------



## gotbags-10 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks like I'm off to buy a carboy then


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 28, 2014)

Smart. Very smart.


----------



## Arne (Jan 28, 2014)

And when you get this batch out of the carboy, best start another one or you will probably be out of D.B. wishing you had some more. Arne.


----------



## dangerdave (Jan 28, 2014)

Rinse and repeat!


----------

